
Show HN: Chrome dictionary plugin with context extraction and spaced repetition - vgr789
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vocblocks-lookup/ehnoadhemhhkcggnacpabgdpnoacadao
======
vgr789
Hi there! I've published a dictionary extension in the Google Chrome store
recently and it would be nice to get some feedback.

Generally, the extension provides a translation for a selected word directly
on the web page, but there are several features that set it apart from similar
extensions out there.

Firstly, you can see both the definition in your target language and the
translation into your native language in the same pop up window. I myself have
found it really useful when studying English. I look at English-English aka
definitions most of the time but with some words, like nouns, for example, a
direct translation works better. The extension currently supports 19
languages.

Secondly, you can use the extension as a dictionary app by opening it in its
own browser window/tab and typing in words you want to look up. Again you can
see both definitions and translations so you get the same look and feel as in
a pop up window.

And finally - I read a lot online and even though at my level of English the
unknown words I look up are not the most frequently used ones, I still want to
further grow my vocabulary, both passive and active. The extension, being a
part of a bigger vocblocks project
([https://www.vocblocks.com](https://www.vocblocks.com)), helps with this too.
It captures words I look up together with their context (the sentences they
were found in), packages them on
[https://www.vocblocks.com](https://www.vocblocks.com) into a special block of
vocabulary, aka a vocblock, and sends email notifications prompting me to
practise the words on the spaced repetition schedule.

